# Could you grow on mainly shakes?



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

Some days I can eat for England quite easily 4000+ cals

Some days 1500 cals without gainers

I work nights, so sometimes find it hard to eat often so drink a pint of milk every Breaktime at work to help boost up the cals.

But my question is say if I need about 4000cals per day ( hypothetically) could I grow enough on say 2x 1500cals shakes and 1000cals of proper food?

That's just an example for off days. But assuming my diet is good most other days I can't see a problem providing it fits my needs

Views and opinion please?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

2 scoops whey, 2-3 scoops oats, big spoon PB (or EVOO) and pint of milk in a shaker, easy to get down if your not hungry


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Yes I see no reason why not I have used shakes alot. Will be going back to food as better, but my shakes were oats, whey and extra virgin olive oil/peanut butter on a spoon. I didn't use the pre-made packaged stuff, just made my own- Cheap and know whats in there and can customise amounts also.

Better to eat than not at all.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

I would say yes because shakes or solid food it's still calories, obviously food is much better for you as you have all vitamins minerals etc but sometimes food isn't covenant so as long as your getting the right amount of calories from protein, carbs and fats with training and rest you will grow


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

I make my own

Whey, oats peanut butter, EVOO, odd egg or two full fat milk

Sometimes icecream too 

I personally prefer to make up some shakes and take them with me as I'm always on the go.

My average shake is about 1500 cals, 100-150 carbs, 50-100 pro, 50-100g fat

This varies depending how hungry I am.

So a few of these a day, plus whatever else I eat shouldn't be too bad. I eat pasta, rice and chicken, jacket potatoes, and lots of home made stuff (parents make it) such as curry, chilli, bolognase etc nice big meals

I don't eat [email protected] or drink crap.

So really can't do much harm all in all?


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

1010AD said:


> I would say yes because shakes or solid food it's still calories, obviously food is much better for you as you have all vitamins minerals etc but sometimes food isn't covenant so as long as your getting the right amount of calories from protein, carbs and fats with training and rest you will grow


I take extra vitamins, 2 multi, 2 fish oils, 10000iu vit d, zma before bed.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Yes you can. I'm a perfect example :laugh:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Yes .


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Proteins protein


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Yes.

just get some fibre/vits etc in ya too


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

What kind of oats you guys using in ur shakes?


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

Either Asda ready oats £1.50 700g

Or bulk powders


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

I think il make a massive shake Tomorrow and fill 3 or 4 shakers an just fridge them fr when I need them


----------



## sined (May 21, 2011)

Tesco oats 75p for 1 kg


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

biglad90 said:


> Some days I can eat for England quite easily 4000+ cals
> 
> Some days 1500 cals without gainers
> 
> ...


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

rolled aldi oats, 1kg for 70p


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Mark2021 said:


> What kind of oats you guys using in ur shakes?


TPW instant oats, they mix easily with my protein shakes...

I tried shaking normal rolled oats once in my shaker and was nearly sick trying to drink it, it was one of them where you don't know weather to chew it or drink it :sad:


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

Oats oats n more oats then lol

I usually have 100g per shake


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

You guys blending or just in the shaker and shake it


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Mark2021 said:


> You guys blending or just in the shaker and shake it


personally I blend a fair amount of oats in the blender on there own so they don't have bits, then just use a amount I need throughout the day. Takes seconds...although you can just thrown em in the shakes mate


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I use tesco ready brek, really fine and personally I find it nicer than the powdered version


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> I use tesco ready brek, really fine and personally I find it nicer than the powdered version


 I prefer the ready break for the same reason

It dosent need blending.

But if the shake your making has peanut butter/ ice cream, yogurt etc it does thicken up a bit.

So I always blend anyway, and if its too thick I add more milk to thin it down


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

Mark2021 said:


> You guys blending or just in the shaker and shake it


used to blend normal oats from asda, they all go to the bottom of the shaker within seconds and tbh u dont know whether to chew or drink as others said.. been having myprotein instant oats for a while now and im loving them!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Mark2021 said:


> You guys blending or just in the shaker and shake it


Put it all in a shaker and just shake. It all breaks up with no problems, not the metal ball type though


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.theproteinworks.com/products/powders/carbohydrates/advanced-oats.html



> *ADVANCED OATS* from *THE PROTEIN WORKS™* are made from fine ground, low GI premium Scottish oats, TPW™'s unique '*Performance Boosting' Super Multi-Vitamin Blend and Digezyme®*, the latest digestive enzyme technology.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

xpower said:


> http://www.theproteinworks.com/products/powders/carbohydrates/advanced-oats.html


A sky diver for 1kg of oats????? DA FUK?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Paz1982 said:


> TPW instant oats, they mix easily with my protein shakes...
> 
> I tried shaking normal rolled oats once in my shaker and was nearly sick trying to drink it, it was one of them where you don't know weather to chew it or drink it :sad:


You can blend rolled oats in the blender prior to mixing in your shake, Will turn to the same powder as instant oats, its how they do it just on a smaller scale.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

yes


----------

